# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  USB HUB σε Nova δεκτη 831

## lefang

Γεια χαρα στα παιδια! Εχω τον δεκτη της ΝΟΒΑ 831 και τον αναβαθμισα (χθες) στο νεο GUI, που τον κανει και pvr. Εχω και το στικακι για τα επιγεια καναλια συνδεδεμενο κανονικα..τωρα το ερωτημα ειναι :  Μπορω να τοποθετησω πισω ενα hub ωστε να εχω και το στικακι για τα ψηφιακα επιγεια αλλα και το στικακι για να κανω εγγραφες σαν pvr?Επειδη ειναι μονο μια θυρα διαθεσιμη. Θα τα δει και τα δυο η κανενα? το χει δοκιμασει κανεις? να μην παρω καποιο hub και μου μεινει...

----------


## Fixxxer

> Γεια χαρα στα παιδια! Εχω τον δεκτη της ΝΟΒΑ 831 και τον αναβαθμισα (χθες) στο νεο GUI, που τον κανει και pvr. Εχω και το στικακι για τα επιγεια καναλια συνδεδεμενο κανονικα..τωρα το ερωτημα ειναι :  Μπορω να τοποθετησω πισω ενα hub ωστε να εχω και το στικακι για τα ψηφιακα επιγεια αλλα και το στικακι για να κανω εγγραφες σαν pvr?Επειδη ειναι μονο μια θυρα διαθεσιμη. Θα τα δει και τα δυο η κανενα? το χει δοκιμασει κανεις? να μην παρω καποιο hub και μου μεινει...




Επειδη εκανα κι γω προχθες την αναβαθμιση δεν εχω ασχοληθει ακομα με το usb...
Θα προσπαθησω να κανω εγγραφη σε καποιον αγωνα σημερα...
Η αναβαθμιση ομως γενικα εχει πολλα προβληματα σε σχεση με τις προηγουμενες εκδοσεις...

----------


## lefang

Περιμενω (το εχω παραγγειλει), το usb που προτεινει η nova και η pace για δοκιμες pvr κλπ..αλλα δε ξερω αν πρεπει να ειμαι βαλε-βγαλε με το ηδη υπαρχων usb για τα επιγεια.

----------

